# How often does your board increase?



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine averaged an increase every 8-10 months. I think it's excessive, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

In the 3 years I've been at our barn, my rates went up once(last year), to cover an increase in the cost of hay. (Texas has been in drought conditions, so hay has gotten pretty expensive!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine only increased this past year because of increased prices of feed/hay. It's been a steady price since we've boarded with them years ago.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't board but have bo't hay from the same fellow for about 10 years. Last year because of a substantial jump in the cost of gas he finally raised the cost of a round by $5. He had absorbed small increases. This year it will remain at last year's prices. Boarding barns face increases right across the board and have no choice but to pass it on.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hadn't raised my rates in over 5 yrs when the drought hit and my round bales went from $35 each to $200 each.....I had 3 rate raises that year and sent everyone home the next year. It just wasn't worth it to try to keep up with the hay prices. I now have 1 boarder and I'm actually back at my pre-drought prices with her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The only facility I've ever been at that raised board, was one I boarded at for about 7 years. The board went up when the owners sold the place and someone else took over, and board literally doubled.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been at my current barn, as a leaser and now as an owner, for nearly 6 years and last summer was the first time they raised the board in that time. We haven't had a drought in Oregon, but gas has gone up quite a bit and the prices of other things go up over time as well. Generally I wouldn't expect a barn to raise their prices more than once a year, probably around the time that they stock up on hay since that's one of the biggest expenses that can potentially change dramatically from year to year.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In one area of Ohio, hay is $4.75 bale for first cut and $5.75 for second cut. In my area it's $3.50 bale. Few get a second cut.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Board at my barn finally went up after 5 years, but lessons go up every couple of years. She raised board $25/month last spring. This year though, instead of raising board, she asked boarders to pay an upgrade fee, which helped cover new footing, improvements in our grain and tack room, and parking lot improvements. She decided to do that once every year or so instead of increasing board regularly. People were very happy to help offset the costs of these improvements because they were beyond what our board covered, and we all benefited from the improvements. A couple people couldn't pay the fee but both of them offered to do some physical labor to help out.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Our board is 150 per horse - and we have three. But the haven't gone up at all so far. We are looking for a place that we can keep our own horses though. We did find a place, but then the rules to it said something about maintaining all the grass mowed, watering everything, no chickens/horses/rabbits/etc. which is exactly what we were going to get. So that pretty place was a total let down.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've boarded at three different barns: two here in CO, and one in TX (currently) over a span of four years. At each barn, I have never had lessons or board go up... I guess I was never anywhere long enough for it to happen xD


----------

